# Setting Sail



## Morrus (Mar 19, 2021)

The Black Atlantic​
After a short break for a new serial taking a look at the system that drives the Judge Dredd & the Worlds of 2000 AD RPG itself, we return to the trenches this week and dive back into the epic saga of the Apocalypse War. Underwater trenches that is, for this week we batten down the hatches and prepare for stormy weather as we set sail on the polluted waters of the Black Atlantic!





Fans of the comic strip will likely remember the Black Atlantic from a four-part story that featured in 2000 AD not too long before the opening salvos of the Apocalypse War itself were launched. The Pirates of the Black Atlantic and other extended Judge Dredd stories can be considered to have essentially sewn the seeds for the epic saga itself. Although the Black Atlantic has featured in other story lines, the Pirates of the Black Atlantic is the first time we witness Mega-City One's lazer defence system and an undercover SOV agent. The story even ends by introducing us to the SOV-Blok's top Judges.




As integral to the story line as it is, it made sense to include the Black Atlantic as a place of interest in the supplement. In fact, it's such a unique setting that we opted to dedicate a whole chapter to it! If you remember back to our previous blog covering careers and origins, you might also remember that we've included some options for PCs that have some connection to the sea's polluted waters.

The first third of the chapter includes information on the region's weather and environment, which, in the wake of the Atomic Wars, is a very different ocean to the one we all know and love. Radiation levels and pollution are covered, plus there is a very handy table for weather conditions included. This then all leads in to a gazetteer of the locations that can be visited.




So that you can get straight into the Black Atlantic's murky depths, however, we have also included a complete adventure that begins with an innocent sight-seeing trip that is meant to just take citizens 'around the bay'. Cue some tempestuous weather and storm-tossed seas, and the PCs soon find themselves heading further into the Black Atlantic than is advisable for their continuing health.

After returning safely to port, look forward to the next Apoclypse War installment as we begin taking a look at more exciting adventures set within this apocalyptic time period!


----------

